

Show HN: Ultra Simple Site Maker, revamped (simpler and more capable). - loup-vaillant
http://www.loup-vaillant.fr/projects/ussm/

======
kittxkat
Every time I try to compile the ussm with "make" it fails with the following
condition:

ocamlc -I src -pp camlp4o -w -24 -i src/xml.ml >src/xml.mli File "src/xml.ml",
line 9, characters 36-38: Error: Unbound value id make: __* [src/xml.mli]
Error 2

I tried to fix it, but oh my, I have no idea how OCalm works. Shame it doesn't
work, I really wanted to use it.

------
LeafStorm
I'm failing to see what advantage there is to using this for your site as
opposed to a more full-featured generator like nanoc or Jekyll.

~~~
loup-vaillant
My first reason was an unwillingness to learn those systems. I did take a look
at Joomla and CMSimple however. Unfortunately, they didn't allow clean URLs.

Now, the genuine advantages of USSM over nanoc and Jekyll may be simplicity,
the navigation menu, and extensibility.

Regarding simplicity, the manual is very short, and almost complete. I even
describe some of USSM's inner workings. I believe you don't need more than 1
hour to understand everything besides the source code itself.

The navigation menu, I don't know. The few sites I saw that used Jekyll didn't
show such a thing, so I assumed it didn't do that. I didn't know about nanoc
at the time (seeing the tutorial, I assume it does provide a similar menu).

USSM's extensibility isn't tied to any programming language besides the shell.
This is because I wrote several command-line utilities that do much of the
work. As a result, a new module can fit in a few lines of Bash (see the source
code for ussm-core.sh and ussm-title.sh).

